# National Field Reps (NFR)



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Searched the Forum for any word on NFR, found nothing.
Contacted by them to do Pre-foreclosure work... don't know too much about them, any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> Searched the Forum for any word on NFR, found nothing.
> Contacted by them to do Pre-foreclosure work... don't know too much about them, any input would be greatly appreciated.


Where are you located?

Talk to Jean Cook there great lady. They pay better than most and usually around 30 days. You will be returning to properties a lot until you get a feel for their system. I don't care how good you are that is a fact. I like NFR but my experiences with them have been good. There may be others who disagree.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I forgot to add be ready to wax poetic in a hemingway like fashion for every property you run. They ask more questions than TSA.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> Searched the Forum for any word on NFR, found nothing.
> Contacted by them to do Pre-foreclosure work... don't know too much about them, any input would be greatly appreciated.



I love them.


----------



## MKM Landscaping (Sep 27, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> Searched the Forum for any word on NFR, found nothing.
> Contacted by them to do Pre-foreclosure work... don't know too much about them, any input would be greatly appreciated.


One of the best to work for, Jean Cook is a great lady.


----------



## PPL (Dec 26, 2013)

For those of you that have worked for NFR, Did they insist on getting your social security number for back ground check? I refused to give them mine because I have no idea how they would treat my personal information..Too easy for identity theft ...I gave them everything else they asked for then told them to forget it because they were so instant on my SS...


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

work for them for years and are one on my better companies! Only problem is I don`t get a lot of volume with them!


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks to all...much appreciated.


----------



## poboy (Dec 22, 2013)

and why do they need too be on my insurance for my vehicle?


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

poboy said:


> and why do they need too be on my insurance for my vehicle?


Tell them you lease the vehicle.


----------



## Runion (Jan 9, 2014)

*Located at?*

Hello....do you have contact information for this company? Wondering it they are doing any hiring in Florida in my area. Thanks!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

http://foreclosurepedia.org/nfn-litigation-and-accusations-of-debt/


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Follow-up on NFR.... They're worse than 5-Brothers... Had to kick'em to the curb.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> http://foreclosurepedia.org/nfn-litigation-and-accusations-of-debt/



That link is for NFN not NFR.


----------



## AndersonFieldServices (Feb 18, 2014)

*NFR = No Money*

They are mining for vendors but have very little work. We went through the process to register as a vendor and after several issues with their online process they responded that our rates are to high, they want to stay in the $6.00 range.. no way. As a business owner I have decided to take back control of my business and dictate MY rates. I would rather not waste my time doing work that has zero profit. My time and expertise is more valuable then that!


----------



## ContractorRecruiter (Nov 22, 2013)

poboy said:


> and why do they need too be on my insurance for my vehicle?


We do not need to be additionally insured on your vehicle, we just need proof of auto insurance. We need to be listed as additional on your GL and E&O. Hope this helps!


----------



## foothillsco (Nov 8, 2012)

When services slowed down this year, my buddy who was doing NFR told them he had to reduce his coverage area or get paid more. They said deal with it. He quit.

He told me that's the last time he got paid and they owe him $75k.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Ive been with NFR for 8 yrs and we have haven't had any trouble out of them, they pay and are very easy to work with.

My largest client.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Ive been with NFR for 8 yrs and we have haven't had any trouble out of them, they pay and are very easy to work with.
> 
> My largest client.


Good for you Zuse...that's what makes America Great... just too much 5 Bros trash from them for me.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

ContractorRecruiter said:


> We do not need to be additionally insured on your vehicle, we just need proof of auto insurance. We need to be listed as additional on your GL and E&O. Hope this helps!


the E & O thing is new with them. I have never had it with them. I can under stand it with doing inspection but not PP work.


----------

